# IAP Logo use



## whatwoodido (Nov 24, 2004)

Should there be any restrictions on IAP logo use?  Since we can't evaluate the quality of the member product we have no idea if the IAP brand is being deminished by use of the logo by people producing poor quality product. And there are no fees for membership, and membership is completely voluntary and there are no membership restrictions why restrict use of the logo at all?


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 24, 2004)

I think that this is question is sort of a double edged sword .
YES - I beleive that there should be restrictions , members in good standing only .
And while there is NO way of enforcing that at the present time , IN time there WILL be methods in put into place to enforce it . Whether or not we would have the wherewithall to enforce it would be another question indeed .


----------



## melogic (Nov 24, 2004)

I think this is why we elected a president and a board and we should let them sort this out. I'm sure they value our opinions, but we need to give them time to get things situated.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2004)

I think there shoudl definitly be ristrictions but there needs to be time to develope them and methods to inforce them. I don't think the inforcment is as impossible as it may seem.


----------



## Darley (Nov 26, 2004)

Restriction should be on, use of the I.A.P logo in my opinion is 

1) use to our mailing list toward I.A.P members <u><b>only</b></u>.
2) use in advertising when member(s) sell they items in a craft show ( like business card, lettre head, stickers ( buy the one made by the I.A.P board ((( hoooopss is not done yet ! ))) )[8D]
3) promoting I.A.P site in a such and good maner that we can have more respectful members 
and ....... ghooosss !! . I got a black out [|)]

Serge


----------

